
Navigators To Truth - messel
http://messel.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/04/navigators-to-truth.html#
======
messel
Every once in a while we are lucky enough to have a good friend recommend we
pay attention to some notable find they discovered. In this case the path was
a perfect example of navigators to truth. The short collection of individuals
helped steer me to something that I found incredibly valuable. My hope from
this post is that it serves as a reminder for you to share your pearl
discoveries with all of us.

